# Walmart to sell Kobos



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The tech news site Engadget has announced that later this year, Walmart will begin selling Kobo readers and Kobo ebooks. This is a great thing for people that don't, for whatever reason, want to buy a Kindle. It sounds as if the want to make the whole system easier to use and better integrated. I'm all for it, I like Kobo ereaders, they are much more customizable than Amazon has been willing to let the Kindles be. And they can get the time from the internet via WiFi, which Amazon refuses to let you do.

I might even consider upgrading my 5-year old Kobo Glo.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

That’s great . I have the limited edition aura one. I love it. It was very easy to add my ebooks from other sources. 

I have kindles and nook ereaders as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

That's really good. I like my aura one much better than all my kindles which are now wasting away in a drawer. I think kobo ereaders are just better all around than kindles are.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Competition is good in any case. Since they don't make a Kobo with page turn buttons, I could never get one anyway. The only time I would think about that is if they stop having library books in the kindle format, since they own overdrive. No buttons, no go.  

I don't see anything on kobo devices that is better, or not as good as the kindles. Probably kindles are better for me as they have the features I need and Kobo doesn't. So its all about what one wants and needs. 
Its going to be more about what system one already has. After having a kindle for almost 10 years, there is no way to switch. But for readers brand new to e-readers, its great they can get them at walmart. Many more walmarts around than best buy's, where they have the kindles. Many places only have a walmart. 

Will be interesting to see how it works for them.


----------

